# Help Stop Poaching



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This is a very interesting video produced by the Utah DWR.






Make your choices legal choices.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I for one appreciate their efforts in busting poachers that steal our game. I can't see how poaching is so enticing when the result of it could result in no hunting or fishing for a long, long time. I enjoy hunting and the outdoors way too much to chance anything like that


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I love it when the poachers get caught.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

This project has been going on for awhile and I for one think it is awesome. I wish they had the man power to do it year round all over the state. i would love to be the CO who busts the guy when he is standing there, looking like a jack a, wondering why the deer didnt move even though he just put an arrow into it.


----------



## mdg01 (Sep 16, 2010)

Poaching is the same as someone breaking into your home and taking your valuables. They are thieves on a grand scale, and should be made visible in a similar way to sex offenders. If you knew your next door neighbor was a convicted poacher, you might look at him in a different manner.


----------

